
Show HN: Lomotions – Video camera with beautiful filters for Android - 22nddev
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.twentyseconddev.lomotions
======
22nddev
My long-time side project and first Android application. Finally public :)

~~~
Jaruzel
Nice. Some more examples of the filters it offers would be useful.

~~~
22nddev
Good point! More examples are available at Instagram
([https://www.instagram.com/lomotions/](https://www.instagram.com/lomotions/))
but should of course be available also at Google Play.

